# sub class 175 visa extension help needed



## zentrix (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi I have gone through the process of applying and was granted a visa sub class 175 on 27/06/08. I validated it on12/04/2009. It runs out on 27/06/2013.We have only travelled over to validate the visas and havent lived in Australia since it was granted.

All my family have visas, wife and 3 daughters, 81/2, 13 and 16 years old.
Over the last few years we have had a few problems, my father died and we also lost the family business and its taken me till now to get back on my feet. 
In the meantime my eldest daughter is taking her A levels and wants to become a doctor, she wont finish her A levels till just after the visa runs out. 
Does anyone know if I can get an extension or renew the visa that I have got?
If I go through the process again I may not pass as I am now 44 and wont have enough points.
My brother has been living in Adelaide for 10 years so I suppose I could go down the sponsorship route but I want to go just after my eldest has finished her A levels. 
Can anyone shed any light on my situation? 
If I had to go this year would I still be allowed in if there was only 6 - 8 months left on the visa?

Also I want to setup my business over there too, I have a relative that will also keep it running in the UK. I am a Bowyer, I make traditional English Longbows and arrows, I am ranked 2 in the country at target shooting and I export my bows etc all over the world inc Australia & New Zealand. I have 2 shops in Adelaide who are interested in me supplying them and the main archery importer for Australia and New Zealand has contacted me and wants me to start supplying them. I have just started to produce arrow shafts commercially too and have the 3 main European distributors who want me to supply them plus 18 other retailers throughout the world. Would this be something that might help me with an extension to my visa if I can show that my business would be beneficial to Australia, I would also need to employ a couple of people too.


----------



## weilqcn (Feb 16, 2012)

175 should be a PR visa. Why you need to extend?


----------



## weilqcn (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a permanent residence visa. As a permanent resident you are permitted to remain in Australia indefinitely. This visa also allows you to travel to and enter Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted. The expiry of this visa does not affect your permanent resident status if you are in Australia. However, if you want to continue to travel to and from Australia as a permanent resident after the initial visa has expired, you must obtain a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Your eligibility for an RRV will depend on the period that you have resided in Australia.


----------



## zentrix (Feb 16, 2012)

So I need a RRV? The problem is we have only stayed approx 24 days since we validated the visa and I dont thik I will get a RRV because of the that.


----------



## weilqcn (Feb 16, 2012)

It looks you may not be eligible for the PR visa. I am not sure if they require at least 2 or 3 years spent in Australia in every 5 years before you change to Australia passport.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Zentrix,

As I know, PR has expiry period only if you live oversea most of the time, and you absolutely can come back to Au during your visa validity period. Once you reach Au, your PR provides an indefinite stay in Au, you only have to obtain RRV if you wish to depart Au.

Cheers


----------



## zentrix (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, so as long as the visa is valid I can enter Australia, but once the 5 years is up I have to get an RRV to get back in if I leave Australia. But I have to stop there for 2 years before I can leave and be eligible to apply?


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Zentrix,

In short term, 2 years is eligible for 5 years RRV, if spending less than 2 yrs, you still can be eligible for 1 year or 3 months RRV if you can give compelling reasons for your absence as well as demonstrate your ties to Au i.e business, cultural, employment and personal . And as I know, onshore applications have higher chance of success than offshore ones.

Cheers,


----------

